# Moving to Centurion



## cush_ (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello all,

I just received a short term assignment. This project requires moving to Centurion for at least 4 months. I'm very interested because the job is challenging and I've always wanted to go to SA.

I will be moving there alone, my girlfriend will stay in Belgium and fly back and forth whenever possible. I'm 29, dislike big cities (Brussels, Paris, London...) and crowded places. I like outside drinks on a hot summer night but I am not really fussed about a very active nightlife... 
My hobbies are mostly motorsport-related, I am planning trips to Mozambique and Namibia on Enduro bikes. I can't take my trackbike with me so track days are out of the question, unfortunately. 
Any pointers on this subject would be greatly appreciated! Can I rent a trackbike, go karting, etc? 

The only thing that is really holding me back is the crime rate. Every thread I read about SA boils down to the same thing; the crimerate in SA is through the roof. 

Seriously, is it really that bad if I just go about my business and have some common sense? I am not planning to go out at night by myself or drive by night (only when absolutely necessary). Whenever I read similar threads it's like I will be murdered, raped and robbed (possibly in that order) when shopping for groceries? I went to uni in one of the most crime-ridden neighbourhoods in Brussels. Aside from a few close encounters and witnessing some robberies and muggings I've never had any serious, life-threatening situations. However, I now dislike certain parts of Brussels because of the insecurity. I lock my doors, avoid public transport and waving expensive camera's/ipods around... 

I have absolutely no idea where I'll be staying as my employer will provide housing. Should I ask/demand to be housed in a gated community? Are these gated and guarded houses safe from burglary? To be fair, money is only money and as long as I'm safe I frankly don't care about my possessions.


----------



## istvanst (Jul 11, 2012)

*Welcome in Centurion*

Hi, 
we (my girlfriend and I) are living in centurion since a year and loving it a lot. But Centurion is pretty fare stretched and there are different parts. We are in the original part and that is called Lyttelton. Its very close to the Groenkloof Nature Reserve (great for mountainbiking, hiking and even a small 4x4 track included) 

If you are into motorsport Zwartkoop Racing ground will also delight you. 

We go regulary to a waterski wakeboard cable (20min car ride) Base3 lake. 
About the crime rate dont worry. We use the public transport train (Metrorail) pretty regular to go into town during the day. As long as their are people in your wagon and it is day light I would not worry more than in Brussel or Mechelen  (been there in the famous youth club a couple of times, even during police raids )

I drive constantley at night, so just dont worry. Not that i say things do not happen, pretty shocking stuff happens, but you can not avoid a lot of things. Filling stations are robbed by daylight etc. But in the 1 year i had never personally and experience. Just be carefull with scam at ATM, and leaving things in the car. 

There are some bars (like Baghdad Bush Pub) in our area in walking distance, but do not expect streetlife like in other places in the world. 

If you have more questions just let me know.
Stefan


----------



## cush_ (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Stefan,

Thanks for the reply! 

Unfortunately I just found out that the project will be in Johannnesburg, close to the train station, next to the Hillbrow, Berea and Yeoville districts... Not the kind of glamorous place I was hoping for...


----------



## istvanst (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, 
thats not to bad. The new Gautrain parks station opened just recently. The Gautrain is very new, clean, posh and secure and a lot of people use it to communte in town and live in Sandton, Malboro, Midrand or Centurion. Just check Gautrain on the net. 
Stefan


----------



## istvanst (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, 
thats not to bad. The new Gautrain parks station opened just recently. The Gautrain is very new, clean, posh and secure and a lot of people use it to communte in town and live in Sandton, Malboro, Midrand or Centurion. Just check Gautrain on the net.
Commuting with the car is quite annoying (lots of traffic jams around sandton)

Stefan


----------

